#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  >  狼布偶到底在哪裡？！

## 許狼中將

其實中將一直想要一隻灰狼的布偶！
中將也到處去找過，不過就是〝沒有〞！犬科動物的布偶最多就是到狐狸就沒有了！根本找不到灰狼的！

所以想請教各位大大看哪裡比較有機會能找到！
如果知道的話煩請打上！！謝謝！

----------

